# I finally got it!!!!!! Here's a few pics



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Congrats!! Looks sweet.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
  

What color powder coat?


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Congrats. That's the nicest aluminum I've ever seen. Keep us posted with the mods and what-not


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Very cool. Keep us updated


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

That hull looks so good, I'm wondering how long it would take me to copy it in plywood and epoxy!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Awsome !

Powder Coat or 4 Coats of Zinc Chromate and 3 Coats of Aerothane ?


How much Powah ? 

Dave


----------



## justindfish (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks guys for all of yall's comments the boat is going to be Orange on the outer hull and console and gray in the interior and decks with the dark grey seadek covering everything that is a horizontal walking or sitting surface. The paint that I will be using is a two part polyurethane industrial gloss paint made by Ameron (PPG industrial paints) we painted a work bed with it this week at work and the painter told me he spilt some on the stainless steel mixing table top and said it almost wouldn't come off lacquer thinner was like pouring water on it.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

are the bowes on the transom able to hold live bait?
Had an old Mako that kept finger mullet alive four to five days.


----------



## justindfish (Dec 5, 2008)

> are the bowes on the transom able to hold live bait?
> Had an old Mako that kept finger mullet alive four to five days.


No, those are sponsons or float boxes they are there to add more buoyancy or displacement to float the boat higher in the back for a shallower draft and also to keep the boat from sinking as much at take off to allow for a a shallower takeoff.


----------



## PatKent (Mar 29, 2009)

In case the welder who built the boat didn't mention it to you keep all copper,and copper based alloys off of this boat.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Pretty much any metal in contact with aluminum creates
a galvanic interaction and starts the aluminum to corroding.

galvanic table and explanation here:

http://www.thelenchannel.com/1galv.php

But as long as the fittings are well above the waterline,
it's not that big a worry. Just another mere detail in the game of life.
A bigger worry is a short of the boat's electrical system
to the hull. Can really cause a large amount of damage very fast.


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

I like the lines on that boat! I can't wait to see the finished boat!


----------

